# cutting/chopping semicircles on ends of wood



## Mr Shedman42 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello Router people.

I would like to know the most economical way of acquiring a semi circle shape on the end of a 50mm wide piece of wood.
A chisel would do I know but when your disabled and want at least 20 or more done it gets back aching etc.
I did get the idea that a jig could be made up on a swivel/pivot arm so the end of the wood could lay against a tool that will shave/sand the end of my piece of wood squarely.
Has anyone an idea as to what I can do or indicate to me I'm on the right lines with my idea.
It would be nice to know and being new to these forums I'd like to make it clear I don't go for stupid and inane remarks.. which I'm sure the moderator on here will agree with me.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

John,
Make a jig and cut with a router using a bit the size of your required emblem.
Derek.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day John

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

A hole saw in a drill press might be your fastest, safest method.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Judging by the different answers, there seems to be some confusion as to exactly what you are trying to achieve.
So I made a drawing of the 4 possibilities I can think of.
Choose one of them and then I think you'll get a lot more help with what you want to do.

1 and 2 can be achieved using a router and the correct profile bit.
3 and 4 could be done with a jigsaw, bandsaw, scrollsaw, or a router with a straight bit and a trammel/ circle cutting jig.


----------

